
MaterialFox userChrome.css makes Firefox look just like the new Chrome 69 - midnightdiesel
https://github.com/muckSponge/MaterialFox/
======
midnightdiesel
This is a nicely polished theme that mimics the new Chrome chrome really well,
and it includes a dark mode. I didn't realize Firefox themes could look this
nice, and I hope we see more designs like this as FF gains attention.

